# Marvellous Melbourne



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/203892226/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnyflag/3895689035/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2635109975/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2326605564/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/1983464726/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2331091726/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2475459968/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2366082246/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251321/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251857/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251087/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2366084456/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2001303521/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.melbournephotos.net.au/images/Panoramas/IMG_8754-IMG_8757.jpg.html*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3583239421/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2minutes/4150764105/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4048788263/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/4041139338/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alistercoyne/3152761615/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alistercoyne/3152759147/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437&start=12*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437&start=18*










*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437&start=24*





































*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=437&start=36*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1082*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4846*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=12*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=12*






















































































































*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=18*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=24*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=518&start=24*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2546*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2546*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5134*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2953*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2953&start=6*




























*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2953&start=12*










*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2953&start=18*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5874*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=515*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=515*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=515*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=515*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=496*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=496*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=496*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=496*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=496*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2561*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2561*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2561*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2704*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2704*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2704&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2704&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564*​


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Ah, excellent thread. Melbourne is such an amazing city, i've been lucky to travel there 5 times this year, each time i'm blown away. Hopefully i'll attend uni there in a year after I do some travels.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

wow!!! cool thread with cool pics of cool city!!!thaks!!!
ps imo too many photos per post


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

nowehere beats Mel! :~) .


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Cristovão471 said:


> Ah, excellent thread. Melbourne is such an amazing city, i've been lucky to travel there 5 times this year, each time i'm blown away. Hopefully i'll attend uni there in a year after I do some travels.


Thanks Cristovão471  and wow your lucky if you can go to uni there 



KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> wow!!! cool thread with cool pics of cool city!!!thaks!!!
> ps imo too many photos per post


Thanks KAZAN RESIDENT  o sorry I'll try an shorten the posts 



melbstud said:


> nowehere beats Mel! :~) .


I'd have to agree melbstud


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=6*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=12*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=18*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=24*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=30*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=36*














































*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=42*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=48*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=564&start=54*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.walkingmelbourne.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4483*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Melbourne :cheers: marvellous indeed


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.isgtw.org/?pid=1000996*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=3822&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6191&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6188&lang=eng*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos of Melbourne :cheers: marvellous indeed


Thanks christos-greece  and I agree


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6201&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6210&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6211&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6208&lang=eng*










*Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6206&lang=eng*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*









Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6205&lang=eng










Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6203&lang=eng










Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6204&lang=eng










Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6199&lang=eng 










Source: http://www.ozshots.com/php/photo.php3?id=302&id_photo=6200&lang=eng*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jeromericks said:


> Thanks christos-greece  and I agree


Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## MelbournesNT (Sep 9, 2009)

Are there any Pictures of Fireworks with Lightning in the background?


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

MelbournesNT said:


> Are there any Pictures of Fireworks with Lightning in the background?


There's this picture, however, the user doesn't allow their photograph to be embedded.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pohwei/4231843111/

-------


More Melbourne












carollamha








CHARLES VAN DEN BROEK
















chealse_88813​


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Melbourne is truly a gem in Australia.


----------



## MelbournesNT (Sep 9, 2009)

> There's this picture, however, the user doesn't allow their photograph to be embedded.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pohwei/4231843111/
> 
> -------


Whoa, Great Find!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Melbourne Fireworks










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterzzz/3173135707/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterzzz/3173970238/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterzzz/3173969918/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twobigpaws/186270894/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonshack/3123954968/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott_photos/2323210943/*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year guys and btw those photos (^^) are awesome!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Colorful History










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/3751402986/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/3741759463/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/3741184301/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2139386628/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2049469896/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/283533269/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewhuxtable/256235447/​*


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

*espetacular!*

gorgeuos city. that's for sure, i will be there soon.


*ser brasileiro não tem explicação*

www.umintercionalista.blogspot.com


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Fun Times 










Source: http://www.melbourneinphotos.com/latest.html
































































Source: http://www.melbourneinphotos.com/eventsg1.html​*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

thicken said:


> gorgeuos city. that's for sure, i will be there soon.
> 
> 
> *ser brasileiro não tem explicação*
> ...


Lucky


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos once again from Melbourne


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

melbstud said:


> wow





christos-greece said:


> Great photos once again from Melbourne


Thank you to both of you


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "what a gem".


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Views of Melbourne










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mystic-venus/2823206499/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mystic-venus/2824025968/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/misrt/3696140185/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2152044350/
​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice aerial views of Melbourne


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Melbourne 










Source: http://www.helicopterservice.com.au/images/stories/pageimages/realto-reflection.jpg










Source: http://www.photosfan.com/images/yarra-river-melbourne-at-night-panorama1.jpg










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileyo/3462003174/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4318014181/*


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*More Melbourne










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4146847142/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/1569431230/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/csalive/2304082040/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/2434114808/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/2434116380/in/photostream/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/3539086632/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/3201560370/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/3099531587/










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimdimo/2421036408/*​


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

jeromericks said:


> *More Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic looks like a UFO about to descend onto Melbourne


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

MelboyPete said:


> nice pic looks like a UFO about to descend onto Melbourne


Thanks  and that would be funny :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

More Melbourne










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4221721002/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3375432537/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3375442059/sizes/l/
















Philipp_Roth








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgreaves/4196811595/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/461477391/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgreaves/4196817195/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*My Melbourne Photos*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow!

I love Melbourne.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

:drool:i'm so in love wid this city..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos of Melbourne


>


:cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Some Pictures of Melbourne*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2864350541/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/4000475188/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/3999995457/in/set-72157594324215689/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2852016795/in/set-72157594324215689/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2852017303/in/set-72157594324215689/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/palhtg/3295826503/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/adsphoto/3186717160/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/grun2000/3838015441/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1400813936/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/andywolf/3320715386/


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Melbourne from the Streets*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/t3rmin4t0r/2307076641/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dangspix/2419783917/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/295242587/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bovinemagnet/610025208/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoftheref/2582782439/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3892210285/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1199152961/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/parisinita/3848544086/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dark_orange/2171605054/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennie_m/127434810/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne's Chinatown was established during the Victorian gold rush in 1851 when Chinese prospectors joined the rush in search of gold. It is notable as the oldest Chinatown in Australia, the oldest continuous Chinese settlement in Australia, and the longest continuously running Chinatown outside of Asia.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3243146265/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4361664233/sizes/l/


Southern Cross Station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4119040485/sizes/l/


Flinders Street Station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spacemunkie/3075961210/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/3789000370/sizes/l/


The Beauty of Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4439904621/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4207919545/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4358350612/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4224830490/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/4208570970/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/3797991082/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/3918601423/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/3919347618/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavaconda/3884110773/sizes/l/​


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne skyline at night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4223926851/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashhibbert/4301276315/


----------

